# A link that will change your life forever.



## FatCat (Nov 15, 2012)

Welcome to the game, enjoy. I lost.


----------



## Feo Takahari (Nov 15, 2012)

Games? Who has time for games?


----------



## FatCat (Nov 15, 2012)

The only time anyone has ever won the game was when a player inscribed their tombstone saying that they had won the game. It is an all-consuming thing in which death is the only escape.


----------



## Sheriff Woody (Nov 15, 2012)

I thought you were going to post this link, based on the thread title...

Helicopter Game - Free Online Action Games from AddictingGames

Goodbye, productivity.


----------

